# Weird whistling on Startup



## jethead102 (Oct 4, 2014)

08 Jetta S 2.5 5 speed. I've searched through the other whistling threads and couldn't find symptoms similar to mine. After a cold start, my engine idles at ~1300 for ~20 seconds, then drops to idle around 1000. During those first 20 seconds, there is a whistling sound that disappears when the idle drops and doesn't come back, even when I rev it or drive it. Almost sounds like an intake leak, but since it doesn't come back with higher revs I can't imagine what it is. Any ideas?<br />
<br />
youtube video<br />
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF7V_ARE3O4<br/>

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Besides the really high frequency tone, that cold start up sounds normal. The secondary air intake draws air in at that time and maybe take a glance at its hose connections to make sure they're snug/ in good shape? 
I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will chime in soon.


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

Did you check PCV casing? It is located under the engine cover.


----------



## jethead102 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'll check those things. Thanks! 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## wearethebucs (Sep 14, 2012)

Mine sounds exactly the same and can't figure it out for the life of me. Mine sounds like a diesel with the turbo spooling on a cold start then occasionally dies after it comes down to idle. Also have the P0411 code come up frequently.


----------



## philav8r (Jul 24, 2006)

Researching the P0411 trouble code I came across an article that mentions pinched air injection lines. If you are getting the P0411 code I wonder if the whistling noise could be coming from the Air Injection Pump or a pinched air line?


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

That's all normal, just the air pump kicking on or how VW calls in secondary air injection. All VWs do tjat


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

vr6-kamil said:


> That's all normal, just the air pump kicking on or how VW calls in secondary air injection. All VWs do tjat


I wouldn't call it normal...
It's definitely an issue related with the secondary air injection [SAI], I'll agree with you on that.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

kölsch said:


> I wouldn't call it normal...
> It's definitely an issue related with the secondary air injection [SAI], I'll agree with you on that.


Yeah you're right I didn't listen to the video. It's got to be some kind of air hose leak. I got an intake on mine do its not completely sealed like stock unit is and mine is louder than that. All my noise comes out of the exposed air filter.

Your being sealed and still makes this much noise just makes sense I think that there has to be a leak somewhere just matter of find it


----------



## moorebe9075 (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a 2012 Jetta SE, and it does the same thing. It's the California Emissions thing that CBUA engines have. I only had it a week before I installed my intake, so I can't remember if it was that loud before though. 

Although if you'd like to check, the inlet for that pump connects the hose between the throttle body and the airbox/beauty cover. It's hard to see but I'll put up a picture for reference. It should press firmly on and turn about a quarter to half turn clockwise to lock it to the hose.

Hope this helps, but my car makes the exact same sound and the dealer tells me it's normal.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I have a pre owned 07 NB. The tech's went around the car with a fine tooth comb before delivery. It does whistle from the SAI on cold start up; enough that I purchased an aftermarket warr on the drivetrain. After a few mo's of ownership we're used to it now. Ours has the freq of a struggling power steering pump at full lock. Your video shows is a hi freq leak. 

Buy a mechanics stethoscope and you'll find the source in a heartbeat. They're inexpensive and underrated.

https://www.google.com/search?q=mec...a=X&ei=322xVPbMHcKcgwTBzIPwCg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------

